# What was your first motorcycle?



## BIGIRON (Sep 23, 2006)

This should be fun. What was your first motorcycle?

Mine was a Simplex Servi-Cycle. Second was a James. 

And that should make it clear that I'm not 18 years old.


----------



## clarky (Sep 23, 2006)

Mine:


----------



## VWTim (Sep 23, 2006)

'89 Honda Hawk GT, it was a track bike that was going be returned to street duty when they lost interest. I put it back together minimally to make it just street legal. Been riding it for about 3 years now, 350? days a year.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 23, 2006)

My first motorcycle was a Yamaha 65 that I got when I was 11 or 12.
It was an off-road model (no headlights or taillights), but there was a very steep hill between Nowell Ave. and Cordova St. in Juneau AK. at that time; then there was the Dan Moller ski trail (unpaved, but there was a clear area where the trail is), so finding places to ride it was not a problem.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 23, 2006)

Honda 550 Four.

Here's a CPF thread with some interesting comments and pictures: Classic Japanese and European Motorcycles.

Nice bike, clarky!


----------



## Hornet (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a 1982 Honda CM450E ended up selling a few years ago after getting a maintance job that requiered me to carry tools I need a trunk to carry tools in as well as the cash to more tools. I realy missed it this summer as the price of gas went up.

Now I am just waiting for my father to get the itch for something new and sell me his Honda 800 shadow. I just love that bike.

I tryed to find a photo I had but i have none here. so off to the net I went this one is Just like mine
http://www.bikepics.com/pictures/006134/
this one is just like dads 
http://www.msu.edu/~cohenmat/bike.htm

Edited to add links and fix cc of Shadow


----------



## geepondy (Sep 23, 2006)

Can you use the term motorcycle liberally? When I was a kid in the 70s, I had a mini-bike with a Briggs and Stratton 5 hp engine. I bought it used already and after a while the clutch went so we put it in "direct drive" mode. You had to lift the rear wheel when starting and likewise when coming to a stop. It was a fun bike and went at least fast enough to outrun the neighborhood bully. I forget what brand it was. My friend had a Honda50 and I sure thought that was the cat's meow.


----------



## Concept (Sep 23, 2006)

KLR 250 road trail.

I want a CBR1000RR but I ve got alot of saving to do!


----------



## tiktok 22 (Sep 23, 2006)

1985 red Kawasaki Eliminator just like this one:


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Sep 23, 2006)

Kawasaki KE-100.


----------



## kakster (Sep 23, 2006)

Unreliable as hell, but enormous fun when it worked:

http://www.bikebros.co.jp/images/wallpaper/cagiva/cagiva_mito125_800.jpg


----------



## cue003 (Sep 23, 2006)

93 kawasaki ZX6 Ninja.

Remeber it like it was yesterday.


----------



## StevieRay (Sep 23, 2006)

clarky said:


> Mine:



Clarky,

Is that a Victory? If so, that is my dream bike!

I just got an 06 Honda Shadow Spirit 750.






I broke my leg a week after I got it. almost ready to start riding again.


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 23, 2006)

1998 PMW Go-Ped Sport (in peices currently)


----------



## gorn (Sep 23, 2006)

My first motorized 2 wheeler was a Sears minibike. Then I got a new 68 honda trail 90. I've had a dozen or so bikes since then. Now i'm down to 2 Kawasaki Vforce quads. My next bike is going to be a Thunder Mountain custom. I'm getting it in a couple of months.


----------



## JimH (Sep 23, 2006)

I bought a used Harley 45 Servicar for $100 when I was in college. I then managed to pick up 2 more Harley 45's that were not working. From the 3 bikes, I got 2 of them running. Then after a couple of years, I was down to only the servicar running. The trike had 3 forward gears and one reverse gear.

I had an old truck radio in the trunk and slung a 12" speaker from the handle bars. I used to pile 4 other guys on the trunk and go to the root beer stand - lots of fun when the car hop tried to figure out where to put the tray.

There were a bunch of us with motorcycles that used to go on beach parties. My 3 wheeler would hold six cases of beer in the trunk in addition to the radio.

Out of all the motorcycles I've owned over the years, that 3 wheeler was the most fun. If I could find something like that today, I'd buy it in a heart beat.

The pictures aren't very good, but the best I could find for something that old.


----------



## hburner (Sep 23, 2006)

My first bike was a Honda 50! I loved that thing! From what I can rember it never had enough light to ride the trails at night so I clamped 2 4 D cell magllights to it until my sisters stole them from it to go on their Honda 70s!


----------



## Lasernerd (Sep 23, 2006)

Lets see who knows about this one??? a Greeves with a Villers 250 motor,,,
Than a Yamaha MX 100 with a 175 barrel kit with a Webco head


----------



## clarky (Sep 23, 2006)

Stevie,

It's a Honda VTX-1300.


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 24, 2006)

You had to ask....

First bike was a 1967 Honda 50. Yep, 50cc 4 stroke with a 3 speed automatic tranny. The frame was a scooter style step through with the gas tank under the seat. It got up to 45 MPH on city streets. That took a slight downhill and the wind at my back. 

It also got around 100 MPG. We rode it on the streets as well as the dikes surrounding the salt flats on the SF bay in Redwood city. It did pretty well as a dirt bike, strangely enough.

I had about 2 dozen bikes after that.

Daniel


----------



## WNG (Sep 24, 2006)

A new 1985 Honda VF500F Interceptor in red/white.

That was a great little bike...should have held on to it.
I had it for 5 years, sold it to a classmate, and picked up a `90 Honda VFR750F.
I still have the VFR.


----------



## WNG (Sep 24, 2006)

tiktok 22 said:


> 1985 red Kawasaki Eliminator just like this one:




Oooh! I always wanted one of those back then. Loved that Ninja 900 motor and drag bike style.


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 24, 2006)

1976 Yamaha YZ 80 bought used in 1977 by my brother and myself. This pic is not our orginal bike. We lived in the heart of the third largest city in America. But we were lucky enough to live close to a large half square mile of undeveloped land. Which had motocross trails as well as swamps and prairies. With all the critters that go with it. What a fun time. Of course the land is a parking lot now.


----------



## drizzle (Sep 24, 2006)

1970 Triumph Trophy 650. At that time the Trophy was their street/trail bike complete with leg-burner exhaust pipes, a geared down back sprocket and different shocks. It had the single carb which worked very well on that bike. I miss it a lot. It ended up a basket case after I stored it at a friends place where, among other horrors, it had the wiring insulation chewed to bits by rats.


----------



## BIGIRON (Sep 24, 2006)

Lasernerd - I do. My James had a 125cc Villers.


----------



## spock (Sep 24, 2006)

my first scooter was a doodlebug. small with a fluid clutch like an old buick. then a vespa, puch, triumph 650, and suzuki 1100e. http://www.albogg.com/ go to this site to see many of the old bikes you have owned. we go thru popularbluff each year on our way to arkansas. looking to stop and see this collection.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought a new 1967 Honda CB160 160cc twin with about 16 HP. Fun as heck, but extremely dangerous when I think back. I dropped it 3 times; unbelievably, helmets were not mandatory at the time. (I read recently that you're 32 times more likely to die on a motorcycle compared to a car. I can't remember the source.) I drove it into the ground in less than a year. I have very fond memories of driving it.


----------



## LowWorm (Sep 24, 2006)

Suzuki Intruder, 850cc (I think)...called it the "piglet" since it was my ersatz Hawg.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Sep 24, 2006)

Used 77 Sukuki PE250 two-stroke "enduro" thing that was "enhanced". You know, no muffler, compression was so high I had to use Avaition gasoline, RM400 carb, Fox shox... fork kit. Me and a buddy went in on it and what a great year we had. It burned in a garage fire though  Then we went in on a used Honda CB400F (four cylinder) blew that up.... 

It has been almost 25 years but I really like the Kawasaki KLR650 since I can put crash bars and all sorts of modding parts for long distance touring. Anyone own a KLR650?


----------



## Lips (Sep 24, 2006)

1979 YZ 100 dirt bike. Lots of fun and many moons ago


----------



## iced_theater (Sep 24, 2006)

early '80's Honda 100CC dirt bike. My first streetbike was a Kawasaki Ninja 250R.


----------



## glockboy (Sep 24, 2006)

'82 Yamaha 250cc.


----------



## Christoph (Sep 24, 2006)

1978 CB750K that was about 450,000 miles ago.Current ride is a 1989 FLHTC with 205,000 miles on it .


----------



## Long John (Sep 24, 2006)

In the 70th a Yamaha SR 500

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Sep 24, 2006)

in 1971 when i was 16 i bought a well secondhand Norton 250 jubilee twin cylinder .... i`ve been riding ever since, my current bike is a Yamaha V-MAX, far too slow and heavy !!
i really like the buzz you get from "Fast plastic" /race replicas eg .. CBR1000RR OHHHH MOMMA





http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-3563784723686953251


----------



## TedTheLed (Sep 24, 2006)

factory red R69US BMW with Earles forks and touring tank and saddle.
went to Zen mechanic's Ray Casela's "Motorcycle Mental Health Clinic" in downtown Manhattan to learn maintenance and how to disassemble/reassemble a BMW..

as I said in that other motorcycle thread; I rode it summer and winter and in the rain, from Brooklyn to college in Vermont..ah, those 2 lane black tops through the thick canopies of autumn leaves, Silk Road, mind altering...


----------



## snakebite (Sep 24, 2006)

bought a 71 cb350 at a garage sale for $20
was 14
the guy looked at me wierd when i asked if he had the title for it.
its a parts bike you wont need it.
he signed it over and i pushed it home.
2 hours later i went back to get the trunk and backrest that went with it.rode it over there.
all i did was clean the carbs and put in a new battery.
bigtime dirty look.honda dealer tried to say it was junk and buy a new bike.so he did.good deal for me.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 24, 2006)

Never owned one, but, back in 1968, the first I ever rode was a Honda 50 rental just like Gadget Lover described in an earlier post. Shortly after starting out on it I hit a ditch at very low speed and went over the handle bars. No damage to me or the bike. I got up laughing and the bike's little rear wheel was still chugging along. Rode a few more times on a Honda 185 and one of those Harley 250 one cylinder models. Never felt very comfortable riding. Born to be chicken, I guess.

Geoff


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Sep 24, 2006)

Honda 450 DOHC. Can't remember the year, it probably was a mid 70's model.


----------



## Gene (Sep 24, 2006)

1962 Honda 300 Dream that I bought in 1963. Rode the wheels off of that thing until I t-boned a car that turned in front of me. This one was my favorite, 1973 Kawasaki Z1:


----------



## cobb (Sep 24, 2006)

honda ct90, also got a cd90, yz 100 and ct 75. I rebuilt a few using the high school shop- class and resold them to the students.


----------



## 83Venture (Sep 24, 2006)

1st 78 Suzuki GS-450E
2nd 80? Honda Silverwing
3rd 83 Yamaha Venture Royal XVZ12

Still have the Venture, bought it new and I only have about 14K miles on it, 26K is the first scheduled tuneup so I figure at this rate that will be in 2025. Once I got married and the kids came my riding time flatlined. :sigh:


----------



## Lightmeup (Sep 24, 2006)

Yamaha 350. Pretty quick for light bike.


----------



## smokinbasser (Sep 25, 2006)

A new (then) 1964 Honda S90 the 1st of around 12 bikes. One CB160s life span was 6 hours before being totalled (not by me)


----------



## InfidelCastro (Sep 25, 2006)

1978 Yamaha Enduro 125cc.

Good takeoff and had a top speed over 70mph in 6th gear. I beat a 250cc with it easily once. When I took it in for service, they said it had better compression than the new bikes they were selling.

It redlined at 10K. It saw over 10K quite often.


----------



## LowBat (Sep 25, 2006)

1978 Suzuki 550 which I owned in '83. Funny, I still remember the license plate (9P4677). Totalled at 36th and ECR in San Mateo on an early January morning. When the car hit me my bike went right and I went left over the hood before gravity pulled me back to earth.


----------



## DUQ (Sep 25, 2006)

1976 Honda XL250.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, if you consider it a motorcycle, it was a 1969 Honda 50 Mini Trail minibike. The next one was a Yamaha 100 trail bike that had a dual range gearbox and 3 (or 4?) gears in each range.

In fact, I still have the Honda Mini Trail. It runs well yet. Has many parts broken and repaired or patched. But it runs! I probably should sell it someday to some one that would fix it up right.


----------



## Lightmeup (Sep 25, 2006)

LowBat said:


> 1978 Suzuki 550 which I owned in '83. Funny, I still remember the license plate (9P4677). Totalled at 36th and ECR in San Mateo on an early January morning. When the car hit me my bike went right and I went left over the hood before gravity pulled me back to earth.


I lost my fascination with them when one of my friends laid down his Honda 450 on a wet curve one night and scraped off half of his face on a sign pole. He looked like Freddy Krueger even after numerous plastic surgeries.


----------



## senecaripple (Sep 25, 2006)

my first was a new 1976 cb360T, my second and current is a 1980 cb 750c, also purchased new. both hondas.


----------



## LowBat (Sep 25, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> I lost my fascination with them when one of my friends laid down his Honda 450 on a wet curve one night and scraped off half of his face on a sign pole. He looked like Freddy Krueger even after numerous plastic surgeries.


Yes, these machines can be hazardous to your health. I had another motorcycle years later, and after riding it accident free for a year I decided to sell it. I figured I beat the national average (2 accidents a year) and wanted to quite while I was ahead.


----------



## Knight Lights (Sep 25, 2006)

Kawasaki 500 Triple Two Stroke. The original Crotch Rocket. 

Fast as sin once it was on the pipe. I regularly dusted 750cc Hondas and Kawasaki's in the early 80's, but the Kawasaki had a wicked head shake about 85-90 MPH that I was forever trying to tame and having NO luck with!

Laid it down once when it came on the pipe once while I was in the middle of a turn and found some gravel. It wheelied out from underneath me.

FUN, but a death trap if you screwed up!!

Bill


----------



## larryk (Sep 26, 2006)

My first bike that actually ran was a 1957 C-Zeta motor scooter made by Jawa in Czechoslovakia. My cousin and myself chipped in and bought it for $ 75.00, this was in 1966. It had a 175 cc 2 stroke motor with twin exhaust. The thing was huge, able to carry 3 persons on that long seat. The gas tank was right in front above the front wheel. Had a lot of fun with that ugly thing until we smashed it up. The photo is not the one we owned, but close.


----------



## Bogie (Sep 26, 2006)

Dirt was 70 somthing Honda XL100

Street 66 Trimuph 650 that I buuilt with a Ridgid frame & HD front end that I rode for about 2 years then sold for a 79 sportster


----------



## fnmag (Sep 26, 2006)

An Indian 500cc twin. Even though it bore the Indian marque it was in fact a Royal Enfield. The last attempt to continue the proud Indian tradition. It loved to kick me over the handlebars!


----------



## Lightmeup (Sep 27, 2006)

larryk said:


> The gas tank was right in front above the front wheel.


That would certainly make for some interesting front end collisions.


----------



## frosty (Sep 27, 2006)

Suzuki DR350 dirt bike, quickly followed by a Kawasaki ZX6R.


----------



## nirad (Sep 27, 2006)

My first motorcycle was a Honda Twinstar 125 when I was about 14 years old. It was a great bike to learn to ride on. I later graduated to an 86' Honda V-65 Magna. Boy that bike would boogie!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 27, 2006)

I started out on Briggs and Stratton mini bikes.

But my fondest memories come from my first "real" motorcycle, a Yamaha Mini Enduro 60!

I also had a Suzuki 90 with a dual range gearbox later on.

And about two dozen bikes since then!


----------



## G1K (Sep 27, 2006)

My first street bike was a 1992 Suzuki Katana 750. I've graduated to better handling bikes since then.. but I still kinda miss it.

Current street mount is a 2000 GSX-R 750 which I have owned since new (excluding a few days when the ins . company owned it after it was "totalled")

and a 2003 Honda 600RR for the track as seen in my avatar.

**Edit for spelling


R


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 27, 2006)

My first bike was a BSA Bantam D7; 175cc's of underpowered fun.





But a great learner. 

My second bike was a BSA Lightning 650 and my third was a Kawasaki Mach III, a two stroke mosquito fogger that was the fastest street bike of it's time, regardless of size. Crank it and try to hang on.

Don't have one now, but my son has a Harley Springer that I occasionally play with.

Cliff


----------



## Knight Lights (Sep 27, 2006)

Cliffnopus, that MachIII was the 750 version right? That's the big brother to my 500cc triple, I think!

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 27, 2006)

Them Kawa triples were pure EVIL!

Two more bikes I miss! My 1980 CBX and my 1986 VF700F, a Gentlemans Express!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine was a 1981 Yamaha 250. Great for city commuting and rides up and down LSD (Lake Shore Drive) in Chi-town.


----------



## bwaites (Sep 27, 2006)

The CBX, a six cylinder behemoth! All those pipes were seriously cool!!

And yes the Kawi triples were scary!! Fast as anything built and nasty (meaning not good) handling! Tankslappers were a right of passage for a triple owner!!

Bill


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 27, 2006)

Missed a gear and double posted.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 27, 2006)

1969 500 Triple









1972 750 Triple







CBX


----------



## Reaper (Sep 28, 2006)

BSA Rocket Gold Star


----------



## Jay R (Sep 28, 2006)

Honda PX50. Off road style moped. Followed a year later by the classic Cub C90.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 28, 2006)

Knight Lights said:


> Cliffnopus, that MachIII was the 750 version right? That's the big brother to my 500cc triple, I think!
> 
> Bill


No, my Mach III was the Kawasaki 500 triple. I owned that for two years before the 750 came out. When the 750 arrived on the scene it blew the doors off my 500. Then I had to be content with having only the second fastest bike.  My dealer asked if I wanted to upgrade to a 750.... I told him I was having a hard enough time keeping the front wheel down as it was.

The 500 and 750 were real fast but I never appreciated them as much as my 4 strokes. Probably because of the God awful whining "bumblebee" sound vs the nice rumble of a four stroke. But gosh ,were they _FAST_ !

Cliff


----------



## zespectre (Sep 28, 2006)

tiktok 22 said:


> 1985 red Kawasaki Eliminator just like this one:


 
Heyyyy, same here (mine was green and black). Nice bike that got me through my college years then I sold it to an incoming freshman. I still miss it sometimes but I think riding a bike in washington dc is fast suicide so I don't do it anymore.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd dig having one of those "Touring" CBXs from the early 80's...

But I really want a Beemer "Dual Purpose" opposed twin!

Alas....  and will probably get neither!


----------



## Brian Johnson (Sep 28, 2006)

I had an '89 Kawasaki EX500. I miss that little bike.


----------



## Starshiptrupr (Oct 2, 2006)

1976 Honda CB360T... which I had to kick start most of the time it seems. (I think I finally got a decent generator for it?) I almost got my dad's CX500 (when he got his Goldwing) but it was a bit too top heavy for me.


----------



## vmaxoutlaw (Oct 4, 2006)

1976 Suzuki TC 185 at 16 years old.


----------



## Atomic6 (Oct 5, 2006)

JimH said:


> I bought a used Harley 45 Servicar for $100 when I was in college. I then managed to pick up 2 more Harley 45's that were not working. From the 3 bikes, I got 2 of them running. Then after a couple of years, I was down to only the servicar running. The trike had 3 forward gears and one reverse gear.
> 
> I had an old truck radio in the trunk and slung a 12" speaker from the handle bars. I used to pile 4 other guys on the trunk and go to the root beer stand - lots of fun when the car hop tried to figure out where to put the tray.
> 
> ...



Jim, that was my first Bike too!! Those were a blast to ride for sure. Actually I t was a loaner and on it I delivered papers in the wee hours :slightly illegally  When I turned 14, I got my own bike: a Honda 50. 

A6


----------



## sr45 (Oct 7, 2006)

My first motorcycle was a 1949 Harley Davidson 125cc two-stroke. A "Harley Hummer." It was 1965 and it was dug up in an Iowa cornfield, The farmer cleaned it up, painted it fire engine red and put some tires on it, The magneto was shot, so the electrical system was an old nine volt drycell battery taped to the vertical frame member. The exhaust system consisted of a very nice chrome kitchen sink drain pipe coming out of the engine and running along the trailing arm. It was stuffed with steel wool to form a muffler. The steel wool was held in place with a Snuff-Or-Not. The bike had a springer front end and tractor style seat with a pillion for the ladies (snicker... I was 15 years old)

Oh, yeah. I paid $60 for it.


----------



## BVH (Oct 7, 2006)

Suzuki 80, Bultaco 175 Campera, Kawasaki 350, Triumph 650 Bonneville, Norton 750 Commando, Honda Goldwing.

Boy! The Snuff-or-Not mentioned above brings back some memories!

Rode a Harley Servi-car at work. We built police cars and transported them between the shop and the cop factory. We towed the Servi-car behind the patrol car so we didn't need two people to transport a vehicle.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 8, 2006)

Wasn't the first by a long shot...

A Honda 305 Dream. Stamped steel frame, interesting springer front end, ANEMIC twin cylinder single carb.... and a HANDFULL to ride!

Got to ride a BSA Gold Star 500 thumper when I was still mostly a pup... that thing was impressive at the time!


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 8, 2006)

BMW R69US my one and only.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 8, 2006)

77(?) honda xl100

-LT


----------



## MikeF (Oct 8, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Can you use the term motorcycle liberally? When I was a kid in the 70s, I had a mini-bike with a Briggs and Stratton 5 hp engine. ... My friend had a Honda50 and I sure thought that was the cat's meow.


 
My mini-bike had a 3 hp Briggs. It was probably 67-68. Later when my little sister was big enough to ride, my dad bought her the Honda Mini50 with a three speed transmission. That was probably around 70-71. I had friends that were moto-cross riders, and they started out with 125cc Yamahas and later a 250cc Husky, and I got to ride their bikes quite a bit. My first real motorcycle was a 400cc Yamaha Mono-Shock Enduro, from around 1977.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 9, 2006)

Gene said:


> 1962 Honda 300 Dream that I bought in 1963. Rode the wheels off of that thing until I t-boned a car that turned in front of me. This one was my favorite, 1973 Kawasaki Z1:


Gene, the one in your photo is a 75. The 73 had a black engine. I know because I toured America the Spring, summer and Fall of 73 on one. I also owned a 74 and a 75 like the one you have pictured only it was blue. 

My first bike was a 1966 Sportster. It did not take me but a few years to realize I wanted to ride em not work on em and sold the Harley for a 69 CB 750. That was good enough for me till the New York Steak came along in August of 72. That was the code name for the Kawasaki 900 Z1. 130 mph stock out of the box and 12 second quarter mile times. Yet, you could lug the engine down to idle in 5th gear and whack open the throttle all the way and it would just accelerate away with nary a hiccup all the way to redline. They ran on regular gas too. 

Below is a picture of me whittling a stick outside my tent at Cherry Creek Reservoir state park outside of Denver Colorado in June of 1973.


----------



## mrandychen (Oct 9, 2006)

Kawasaki Ninja 2005 EX 250R

VERY fun bike to ride. Highly recommended as a first bike.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 9, 2006)

Dawg -

Do you remember "Then came Bronson" with Micheal Parks on a Sportster? Of course you do. Very cool story and pic. Thanks!

- Jeff


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Oct 9, 2006)

1974 Heald kit chopper minibike, 5 HP Briggs, torque converter. Wheelied my little brother right off the back the first time I fired it up and twisted the grip. That was my first big project and a natural progression from model kits. Once I figured out the external retaining ring on the jackshaft, the rest was a breeze. 

Many years later: '93 Harley Sportster 883, '89 Honda Hawk GT, '91 FZR 1000, '89 Vmax, '93 Yamaha GTS1000, '98 Bimota Mantra, '92 Honda RS125, '96 Honda RS125, '93 Cagiva Mito, '87 Yamaha YSR50, '92 GSXR 750, '99 Suzuki SV650, '05 MZ Baghira Black Panther, '99 Honda Superhawk. 

The last 7 are still in my possession along with a collection of minibikes including an NOS 1971 Viking. Most are going up for sale soon or on ebay so if anyone's interested ... (would trade for a red 1974 Heald kit chopper minibike)


----------



## cy (Oct 9, 2006)

first motorcycle was a mini-bike purchased with lawn mowing $$
souped up the 3 1/2 hp motor by taking off the governor. 

finally trashed it when frame broke going over a bump at speed. ended with going to hospital for stiches on that little wreck.


----------



## Gene (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Dawg,
You are so correct! Thanks for setting me straight. Old age brings with it brain fade.  I actually owned TWO Z1's, a '73 and that '75 and bought both new and that's where the confusion came from. The '75 was my favorite simply because I finally had the money to add a Kerker, 30mm Mikuni smoothbores, Lester mags and a pair of Koni heavy duty shocks. The '73 went because I bought a new Ford F-150 pickup in '74 and couldn't afford both that year. 

As an aside, I met George Kerker's race mechanic at Hollywood Kawasaki in SoCal, (where I grew up), and he's the one who taught me how to adjust the shim 'n' bucket valves of the Z1. All my bikes up to that time had tappet adjustments. 

I rode that '75 Z1 all over the Western U.S. I put well over 50,000 miles on it and it never missed a beat. They were so advanced for their time as you alluded to. Sure, even with the Koni HD shocks, they still wallowed around fast corners but I loved those Z1's and they were good for 100,000 miles and much more. On a desert trip one weekend and on a straight road that went for miles, I pegged the throttle and saw 147 MPH on the speedo. By the way, later on I added a steering damper and that helped with that wallowing. 

Before I bought the '73 Z1, I labored over buying it, a CB750 or a Suzuki 750 "Water Buffalo". Of course I went for the Z1. It was the best choice I could have made!

Speaking of your '66 Sporty, it was a ride on the back of a neighbor's brand new '62 Sporty that hooked me on motorcycles. That '62 felt like a rocketship! I couldn't afford a Sportster so I settled on the '63 Honda Dream.

I tried once to count all the bikes I've had over the years and I lost count at 27. Of course this included dirt bikes. 

I now live in the "sticks" in a very rural town on the side of a mountain and my road is an old logging road. I still ride as I bought an old 1978 CB400 Hawk "basket case" 10 years ago and restored it and cruise all the beautiful mountain roads here in the Mt. Shasta/Oregon area. 

Hey Dawg, weren't the '72 and '73 Z1's known as "tomato cans" because of the black and red tanks and black engines? Thanks for the memories my friend!

P.S. My wife is from Iowa and two of her sisters live in the Chicago area.


----------



## gigbyt (Oct 12, 2006)

My first bike was a 1976 suzuki gt 380.

fun bike ,3 cylinder 2-stroke.


----------



## Gene (Oct 12, 2006)

gigbyt,
Those Suzuki 380's 2 strokes were the top of the line in motor engineering. I wouldn't mind having one now.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 12, 2006)

Back when...

Our next door neighbor had a GT380. At the time I had a T250 twin, and Dad had a T500 Titan. My T250 was WAY smoother than the Titan...

But the GT380 made my T250 feel like a paint shaker! That puppy was smooooooth! (and pretty fast!).

I had at least 13 bikes since I was just a pup, and the ones that stand out are:
1977 Suzuki GS750 (spoke wheels and single front disk). That one was FAST! The '79 E model I had later was a slug compared to the '77!
1980 Honda CBX. The was a big gentlemans express! The coolest thing to do on it was hit 9000rpm in a tunnel! Sounded F1ish! Went damn fast in a straight line, but did NOT like to corner! In a fast sweeper it wanted to shake and toss me!
1986 Honda VFR700. Really couldn't have asked for a better bike at the time. Smooth, Torquey! Handled well too. It had probably the most sit up seating position of the time. And I still felt like I was riding a crotch rocket. Got sore knees and ankles.

Was at a Sams Club today to get drinks for the company Coke machine. A guy started up and rode away on the BMW of my dreams! A dual purpose opposed twin... that sounded great! And that nice relaxed seating position! And all that yummy suspension travel! :sigh:


----------



## Walt175 (Oct 12, 2006)

First bike I rode was a friends 1995 Honda Nighthawk 750. The first bike I owned is a 1984 Honda Nighthawk 700S.


----------



## sgtgeo (Oct 12, 2006)

1994 Yamaha FZR6000


----------



## DrJ (Oct 13, 2006)

A 60's Honda 50 (like this):

http://powersports.honda.com/the_story/heritage/heritage_timeline.asp?Decade=1960


----------



## Trashman (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, I've never owned a bike, but when I was 18, my brother had his '78 Suzuki GS750 parked at my house. Both my parents worked all day, so I basically had my own motorcycle during the day time M-F! They when on vacation for a week during that time, too, so it was my ride 24-7 for that week. I'm guessing that it's probably nearly identical to PlayboyJoeShmoe's '77 GS750, because my bro's '78 was FAST! My friend had a '80 Honda CB900, and my bro's bike stayed neck & neck with it through every gear. That's about the extent of my street bike riding. Other than that, I've only ridden dirt bikes. (125s & 250s)


----------



## Danbo (Oct 13, 2006)

Honda 500; back in the late 70s, when I was a young Marine, stationed at MCAS Yuma, AZ. I had a lot of fun on that bike! By no means a racer, but still a lot of fun.


----------



## Roccomo (Oct 13, 2006)

1990 Sportster Hugger in Hi Fi Blue. Got it new 02/14/1990.


----------



## skalomax (Oct 13, 2006)

My First Motorcycle was a
KTM 105SX Dirtbike! Fits me a little too small, but has soo much power to offer!


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2007)

1969 Yamaha YCS1-E 180cc


----------



## sgtgeo (Feb 11, 2007)

1994 Yamaha FZR600

Had it less then 2months and it was stolen from the barraks at Ft. Bragg (Smoke Bomb Hill).
Guy was running from the police and ran it into a house. It was totaled I never saw it again.

It was 11 years later until I got another: 2005 Kawasaki ZX6R

http://i7.tinypic.com/4c3n76v.jpg


----------



## Ironhog81 (Feb 11, 2007)

My first was a Cushman 3.5HP in 1956.
Couldn't afford the Eagle version.
Went on to BSA 650's and others.
You should be able to guess my last one.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Feb 11, 2007)

My first was a 64? Vespa sportique next was a 70 Honda CB125 then a 72 Honda CB250 etc,.


----------



## dduane (Feb 11, 2007)

Jim, just think that servicar could have held a 1/10th of your lights...


'66 Honda 305 Superhawk-which I rode for less than a year. Tried riding it up a hill climb folllowing some Harley choppers. Decided to trade it for a Bultaco Campera for enduro riding, then back to road racing on a Yamaha RD350. Alas back to sports car now. Ural sidecars look interesting...





JimH said:


> I bought a used Harley 45 Servicar for $100 when I was in college. I then managed to pick up 2 more Harley 45's that were not working. From the 3 bikes, I got 2 of them running. Then after a couple of years, I was down to only the servicar running. The trike had 3 forward gears and one reverse gear.
> 
> I had an old truck radio in the trunk and slung a 12" speaker from the handle bars. I used to pile 4 other guys on the trunk and go to the root beer stand - lots of fun when the car hop tried to figure out where to put the tray.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnK (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine probably is the oldest listed here. I ran it circa 1950 or so, and the bike was old then.

It is a "Whizzer" single cylinder 4-stroke, with a more or less, two speed trans.

You reved up the engine to redline, chopped the throttle, and it "clunked" into high gear.

It is a very fast "looking" bike, ran well, and boy did we run it.

It sits today in the Dixie Gun Works, Old Car Museum, in Union City , Tennessee. Worth a stop if you ever get near there (north west Tennessee).

If you don't know, Dixie is/was one of the largest black powder guns/supplies dealer in the world.

I grew up playing, and working in the several shops.

It has a MAGNIFICENT display of minature brass steam engines (hooked up to a compressed air supply) and they all run perfectly.

Most of the peg board displays on the museum walls were constructed by yours truely.

Many antique cars, and trucks there. Not to mention the gun works.

It houses the ONLY factory packaged set of Model T fenders in the world. Still has the original straw packing.


----------



## PJ (Feb 11, 2007)

First was a Heald 5 hp mini-bike with lawn tractor tires. We'd take it to an open plot of land near a local river/open sewer and ride. That is, when it was running. It had a torque converter mounted on a bracket between the engine and rear wheel. For some reason the bearings kept popping out and grinding the shaft down. I finally sold the engine to one friend and the frame to someone else. I heard they cobbled some brackets together and put a small motorcycle engine on it. 

Later I was working at a Ford dealer and found a 1971 Honda 175 Twin stashed in the back of the body shop. I bought it for $150 and got it running. It ran fine but I didn't do anything with the suspension. The rear shocks were worn out which led to some interesting handling traits. I rode it for a summer, usually at night to avoid traffic. I sold it to a friend who was going to try and put the motor in a 14' aluminum row boat. He had a scheme for a drive that made some sense at the time :drunk: but I don't think it ever worked.

A few years back I took a Motorcycle Safety Foundation course. Anyone who is interested in getting a motorcycle should take one of these classes. I think they hold them at community colleges and offer them in adult/continuing education classes and at some motorcycle dealers. It cost me $25 and was worth probably 10 times that. 
Here is a link: MSF website


----------



## bitslammer (Feb 12, 2007)

Sweet! I knew a thread like this probably existed. I never looked hard enough for it.

I was never interested in motorcycles. When my dad retired he bought one because he'd never had one and really wanted to ride. He then began to bug me saying I should get one too. I still had no desire until my cousin called and said he knew someone who had a "classic" 1972 Honda CB350 that would be a cheap bike to learn on so I caved in.

That was about 7 years ago and I've never looked back. I feel very lucky to have had the time and money to start restoring that bike. It's been on many rides with me and my father and I count those times as some of the best times of my life.

I still have he CB and I cant think of anything that would ever make me want to sell it. After about 2 years of riding it I was hooked. Bikes are like flashlights in the way they can grab you and your wallet. I upgraded to a Honda Shadow 650 VLX and after that I bought the first year 2002 Kawasaki Meanstreak. I love the "unclassic" look of the Meanstreak as it has some sport bike look for a cruiser.

Here's a few pics from one warm day in January 2003 when I still owned all 3 bikes. Now I'm down to the 2 golds. All I'll ever need.


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a Kawasaki Concours for quite a while, but I sold it when I moved as it wouldn't be a good bike for the gravelish roads where I live now..


----------



## ksonger (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! cool. I bought a brand new Honda CB 450 right out of the service back in i think 71, that same gold color. since i have gone thru so many bikes i cant realy count, currently riding my kawasaki concours.

ken


----------



## OCEANBEAMER (Feb 12, 2007)

my first and last motorcycle was a yahmaha XS1100 .Had a close call with a little old lady comeing on a entrance ramp,sent me fishtailing for 200 yds through the gravel........but had 5 great years.....


----------



## brighter (Feb 14, 2007)

First was Tomos APN-6 50ccm '83. (hardly to be real motorcycle), than Honda vf-750f interceptor '83., and that was some improvement! Sold and go with the same, but bigger, Honda vf-1000f '84., sold that too and finally bought my love on first sight - Suzuki gsx-1400 '05. Hardly can wait for weather to beautify to vanish with torque...


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 14, 2007)

My first bike was a 1974 Harley Davidson TX-125.

I went through another 18 bikes in the last 30 years.

Currently riding a 2006 Suzuki M109R.


----------



## BIGIRON (Feb 14, 2007)

Brighter, your last sentence was pure bike poetry......


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 14, 2007)

Only powered 2-wheeler I've ever owned was a Garelli moped. Found it at the local dump one day when I was a kid, fired it up and rode it home. Too young for a license, no helmet, no registration.  Didn't try that stunt again.

Just cars and trucks now. One of these days I'd like to get a motorcycle, but nothing fancy. I'm happy attached to all my body parts and would like to stay that way. One of those rattly European single-cylinder 2-strokes from the '60s always looked like fun.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Feb 14, 2007)

First and I still own it, riding it year round!

Suzuki DR650R (dakar)

Nice start out bike, nothing fancy... want a HD V-Rod! That´s a nice bike!


----------



## adimag (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine was a Honda trail 70. Obviously it is a small bike that I got when I was about 10 years old. It was great! You could beat the heck out of it and it just kept going. I had it all through college until one of my brothers move out of the house,took it with him, and then sold it. I had hoped to give it to my daughter when she got old enough to ride.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Feb 14, 2007)

My first was a Honda Mini Trail 50 mini bike when I was 10. I got a Yamaha 100 trail bike next. Weird bike, had a dual range gear box. High was too high, low was too low.


----------



## schiesz (Feb 15, 2007)

1980 Honda CX500 Custom.

schiesz


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 15, 2007)

Mine was one of these.
A Kawasaki KLX650 with the upside down front suspension.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 15, 2007)

3rd_shift said:


> Mine was one of these.
> A Kawasaki KLX650 with the upside down front suspension.



Oh MAN! Having one of those around here (dirt road heaven) would be AWESOME!

Alas, I only THOUGHT I was broke before.... loss of internet is not an impossible probability....


----------



## 9volt (Feb 16, 2007)

My first was a 1972 Honda CB175. Right now I've got a 2004 BMW R1100S and a 2000 Aprilia RSV.


----------



## Phreeq (Mar 19, 2007)

Mine is a BMW R 1150 GS (like this): 






This is not my actual bike. The picture shows the model of 2002 or 2003. 
My bike is a year 2000 model.

I'm looking forward to trips to southern England and maybe to Sardinia in summer.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 19, 2007)

a brand new left over 1976 CB 360t, now riding a 1980 cb 750c, bought brand new in 1980, all original parts, except the alternator replaced 3 years ago. 14000 original miles.


----------



## CandleLite (Mar 22, 2007)

Bought a 1949 James 98cc from my cousin for around $50.00 in the early 60's. It had a 2 speed handlebar shifter and probably maxed out at 40 mph downhill. As I remember I kept it going on country roads in Quebec for a summer or two.

Generally I could drive about 25 miles before I had to stop by the side of the road to clean the spark plug. Of course in those days you had to kick or push start your motorbike. None of these newfangled electric starters. It was my first motorized vehicle and was quite the thrill. Haven't thought about it for years.


----------



## theslippyslug (Mar 23, 2007)

1996 KDX 200, then a 2002 600 Bandit ...and now a 2005 YZF R6


----------



## BIGIRON (Mar 23, 2007)

Fond memories, Candlelite. My James had a 3spd side shift on the right side. You had to release the throttle to shift. I think it was my third bike before I had one you could reliably kick start -- the first two required push starts 99% of the time.


----------



## SoundMix (Mar 23, 2007)

My first and last bike was a 1977 Honda CB-750F1. I sold it about ten years ago. If I buy a new bike it will be the new Harley 98.


----------



## Woods (Mar 23, 2007)

-Honda Mini Trail 50 ('72 I think) 
-Honda Trail 70
-Motobecane Moped (the neighborhood streets were never the same after that)
-Honda Ascot 500 vtwin (senior year of highschool, the start of the hooligan years)
-Honda Hurricane 600
-Suzuki DR350SE
-Honda CBR900RR (college years in the mtns of NC with endless twisties, how did I not kill myself??)
-Honda CBR600F4 (totalled when the 80 year old lady in the Buick made an oncoming left right in front of me, incredibly lucky to not have ended up a greasy spot)
-Suzuki DRZ400
-KTM 250 EXC
- Suzuki SV650 (re-surgence of "the hooligan")

Current:
- Yamaha YZ125 (setup for the woods, harescrambles anyone?)
- CBR929RR (Penske shock, Scotts damper, Micron carbon can, Corbin saddle, PowerCommander, etc)

My next ride will be a big twin.....Aprilia or a Duc.


----------



## kingoftf (Mar 23, 2007)

First was a Vespa PK:








Second, not really a big boy:

Yamaha SR 125






And than straight away this monster:






My big love till I crashed it in 2002

Awesome fast (165 hp :rock: ) and pretty cool with Carbon Fibre Exhaust


----------



## soffiler (Mar 23, 2007)

_First_ was a 1972(?) el-cheapo 3.5HP lawnmower-powered centrifugal-clutched rigid suspension nightmare - which was an education worth having for a pre-teenager
2) 1970 Honda SL-70
3) 1972 Honda Z-50
4) 1973 Yamaha CT-3 (175)
5) 1976 Yamaha MX-125
6) 1982 Honda XL-500
7) 1976 Yamaha RD-400
8) 1985 Honda VF500F Interceptor
9) 1984 Yamaha FJ-1100
10) 1987 Honda CBR-1000 Hurricane
11) 1991 BMW K100RS
12) 2005 BMW R1200GS (current ride)


----------



## dalekcommander (Mar 23, 2007)

I had a 71(?) Honda 350, i think it was called a "scrambler". I actually used to ride that thing on the freeway between Palm Springs and L.A. Seriously! All I heard for about 90 mins each way was EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!
Then I got smart and got a 77 Suzuki GS750.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 23, 2007)

'77 Suki GS750 eh?

Wire wheels, single front disk, CLASSIC looks!

Mine was FAST!

My dream bike is a BMW opposed twin on/off road bike.

I'd settle for a big thumper on/off from one of the "jap" makers.

But if I was to get only a road bike, the Suziki SV650 would get the nod!


----------



## Coop (Mar 24, 2007)

does a 49cc Puch Maxi count? had a Peugeot 102 49cc too. Gave both away...


----------



## cbxer55 (Mar 24, 2007)

My old 1981 Honda CBX with Pipemasters 6-into-6 exhaust.




My old 1972 Suzuki GT750 with 3-into-3 chambers.




My current ride, 2006 Suzuki M109R. 1800 cc V-twin, 127 HP.




Mods include clear lens and bulbs, including tail light, all LED.









Robert Hill
Midwest City, OK.


----------



## bridgman (Mar 24, 2007)

Depending on how you define "your", it was either a 1970-ish Suzuki TC120 (with a 3 speed transmission and low/high range lever !!), a Hodaka ACE 100, a Hodaka Super Rat, or a Suzuki TM125. 

The first two bikes, strictly speaking, belonged to my father although I didn't leave him much time to ride them. The third was "mine" although I had a lot of help paying for it. The last Suzuki was the first one I selected, funded, and purchased alla-by-myself (I think I was 15 or 16 by then).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 24, 2007)

cbxer55 said:


> My old 1981 Honda CBX with Pipemasters 6-into-6 exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er, Uh... This one looks a bit too "Robo Cop" for my taste....

But viva la choice!

I forgot all about Hodaka! Some Ace and Super Rats ran around my part of the world in the seventies.


----------



## Eskimonio (Mar 25, 2007)

*1986 Honda Nighthawk 450 like the red one in this picture.*






I was 17, still living at home, and had $2400 burning a hole in my pocket. Since the parentals wouldn't allow me to own a streetbike, I rented a 5'x10' storage locker and would sneak out and ride it on weekends!!! We all had a good laugh about that about 5 years ago at Christmas when I finally broke that story to my parents (I waited 15 years to let them know!!)


*Second bike was '85 Kawasaki GPz 750 TURBO*







*Years later I moved on to a Honda VTR-1000 SuperHawk, bought new sight unseen!*







*edit* (cough) Ok, Ok, for full disclosure, in between the GPz and SuperHawk, I moved to SoCal and was low on caysh...I actually had a Hondamatic CM400 !! (for the sake of your eye health I won't link a pic. Ha Ha)


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 25, 2007)

was saveing for a rebel honda but i gave up on that dream. but i still like to think about it lol


----------



## BIGIRON (Mar 26, 2007)

Raggie, I think you belong on a BigDog.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Mar 26, 2007)

1977 Jawa 350


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 26, 2007)

BIGIRON said:


> Raggie, I think you belong on a BigDog.


lol i rather have a 750 with a low seat height but they are insane in price.the rebel seems to be nice but dang a 250 cc motor is scarey smalll.


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 12, 2013)

well ive been riding engine scooters since i can remember. but my first street legal "bike" was a brand new yamaha zuma 50cc scooter. then i got a used 97 suzuki katana 750. great bike but sold it to get a yamaha vstar 650 cruiser. sold that cruiser and got a 06 vulcan 900. now im riding a vulcan 900 and a yamaha r1.


----------



## fl0t (Mar 12, 2013)

Suzuki RM125 K3


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 12, 2013)

A Honda S90 in 19ummm I had told my parents I was going to buy a sears scooter, they left for Florida and I went over to the Florissant Mo. Honda shop and over heard a customer ask a salesman if the shifting pattern was one down and 3 up and they said yep just like all the Hondas. I chose the bike and the salesman asked if I knew how to ride and I replied its 1 down and 3 up isn't it and he confirmed it was and I got on it after paying for it and headed home a happy camper right into St Louis rush hour traffic.


----------



## FliptEG (Mar 12, 2013)

1984 Honda CB550


----------



## RNDDUDE (Mar 14, 2013)

First bike was a frankenbike....minibike chassis with a honda 50 engine (with gears). Handmade gas tank held about 1 liter. Put the biggest CS sprocket I could find, and the smallest rear sprocket available, but with 10" high tires is was still undergeared. But absolutely NOTHING at the time could beat it to 50 MPH. Second bike was a Greeves with a trailing-link front end. Current bike is a heavily modified Ducati 900 SSCR.


----------



## Nastytang (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure of the year But a 1976 YZ-80 then I got a 125 after that Yamaha would like a shaft drive beast.I got my cycle endorsement when I got my driver license.


----------



## TIMEBNDIT (Mar 20, 2013)

Very interesting thread, wish I had some of the bikes mentioned here.
Been riding about 45 years and my last 5 have been Harleys, currently ride a Heritage Softale. I had a couple of Dressers but my my health forced me to lighten up a bit.....But I started out on a 50 cc Benelli Dirt bike. I have always been a big guy so I bet I was a sight going down the road. That was about 25 or so bikes ago. .......wow time flies


----------



## fridgemagnet (Mar 8, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]My first bike was one of these 75cc Capriolos - it had a wierd revolving plate, face cam sort of ohc - and it did all of 50mph!


----------



## caddylover (Mar 8, 2014)

1990 Suzuki GSXR1100, that bike scared the s**t out of me:twothumbs


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 8, 2014)

I did the small mini and dirt bike thing early on, about 10, then when I was legal, got a 1981 Kawasaki 440ltd, which I hated.

A couple years later, I found a lightly used '83 Kaw KZ750 L3 with an Eddie Lawson Replica fairing. After spending a bit of money with Vance and Hines, Mikuni, and Dunlop, it was a heck of a bike.


----------



## BVH (Mar 8, 2014)

Home made 3 HP minibike
196? Chris Cycle 3-speed, 7 HP mini bike
1966 Yamaha 80
1967 Bultaco 175 Campera
1968 Kawasaki 350 Twin Street
1968 Triumph 650 Bonneville
1967 Triumph 650 Bonneville
1970 Norton 750 Commando
1975 Yamaha 500 Single
1994 Honda GL1500 Goldwing SE


----------



## Hot Brass (Mar 12, 2014)

Kawasaki 350 triple two stroke (1972 350 S2 Mach II)
Honda 750
Kawasaki 900
Kawasaki KZ-1000
Honda CB-900(10 speed)
Kawasaki KDX-200
Thanks,HB


----------



## BVH (Mar 12, 2014)

Wasn't your Kawasaki "350 triple two stroke" actually a 500? That was the bike I really wanted at the time.


----------



## dinealone (Mar 12, 2014)

Kawasaki Ninja 250. I can't tell you how many lessons I learned with this bike. Especially riding in the city. There were a few times I thought I couldn't push a bike any further through a corner and it still kept going. 

This bike accompanied me through a lot of OS! moments. Helped me understand riding without wiping out on a $10,000 liter bike. The parts are cheap. The mileage was incredible. Great commuter bike. And you could get above 100 without the engine sounding like a can of nails.

Like riding a muffled chainsaw.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 12, 2014)

BVH said:


> Wasn't your Kawasaki "350 triple two stroke" actually a 500? That was the bike I really wanted at the time.


They did make a 350 S2 for a while in the early seventies that was a triple.


----------



## BVH (Mar 12, 2014)

OK, thanks, I didn't remember that.


----------



## walterr839 (Mar 12, 2014)

1994 Ducati 888 SPO LTD


----------



## Hot Brass (Mar 13, 2014)

BVH said:


> Wasn't your Kawasaki "350 triple two stroke" actually a 500? That was the bike I really wanted at the time.



It was actually a 1972 Kawasaki 350 S2 MachII. This one:http://www.bikez.com/motorcycles/kawasaki_350_s_2_mach_ii_1972.php Thanks,HB


----------



## Hot Brass (Mar 13, 2014)

jabe1 said:


> They did make a 350 S2 for a while in the early seventies that was a triple.



That's the one I had....1972 HB


----------



## Tmack (Mar 13, 2014)

caddylover said:


> 1990 Suzuki GSXR1100, that bike scared the s**t out of me:twothumbs



2007 GSXR 750. Love it to death. 
Put 14000 miles on in three years. 
No car. Rain, cold, didn't matter, I was riding.


----------



## reppans (Mar 14, 2014)

My 1st was a Yamaha 175 Enduro (2 smoke). This was #2


----------



## CaptBeach (Apr 2, 2014)

In this order...
At 14 years old
Hodaka Combat Wombat
Kawasaki 100 side draft carb
Kawasaki 175 Enduro
Kawasaki 250MX
and on to the street at 18 i the Marines and a credit union that would lend if you could fog a mirror...

78 Kawasaki KZ1000LTD
79 Kawasaki KZ1000 Z1R Turbo first one sold in the USA from Kawasaki Santa Anna right down the street from Kawasaki USA Hdqtrs
80 Harley Super Glide (after the Z1R scared the bejesus out of me at about 165mph)
75 Kawasaki H1 500 triple
76 Kawasaki H2 750 triple
78 Harley FLH 1200
96 Harley FLHTC Shriners bike


----------



## weklund (Apr 2, 2014)

... 1964 BMW R69S ...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 2, 2014)

^ Born to be wild. 

~ Chance


----------



## weklund (Apr 3, 2014)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ Born to be wild.
> 
> ~ Chance




Still wild as hell .... currently terrorizing the countryside on my 1978 Honda CT90.












​


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 3, 2014)

WOW! How cool it that! Restored or original condition? 

~ Chance


----------



## weklund (Apr 3, 2014)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! How cool it that! Restored or original condition?
> 
> ~ Chance



Original. New tires and such. Runs perfect.


----------



## fire-stick (Jun 7, 2014)

75cc off road Honda dirtbike.. LOL and my Only moter cycle..


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 7, 2014)

Hmmm, now that you mention it, I don't have a clue, as it was the amalgamation of several boxes of parts collected over time, and then somehow assembled over time into a working motorcycle. My friends and I bought/scavenged parts, initially for a go cart, and it evolved. We pretty much only rode through the woods, etc, and only went on streets to "short cut" or because they were in the way, etc. If the local constabulary were to see us, it was always an accidental sighting. 

We eventually made a bike, but, none of us were ALLOWED to HAVE a bike, so, we all just kept saying it was another friend's bike, and that we were just storing it for them because they had to (Fill in the blank...). We rode that thing from when we were ~ 12 to 15 or so...adding other franken bikes to the collection and storing them in the woods instead of at our houses...and at 15-16 or so, we started selling them for "real ones" (Street legal with registration, etc).


----------



## Dave D (Jun 7, 2014)

My first, but it won't be my last!!


----------



## aoeu (Jun 7, 2014)

83 SR400. Ahhhhh, miss her.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 14, 2014)

My first was a HD Sportster 1200.....man I miss that thing.


----------



## mattheww50 (Jun 14, 2014)

2002 Yamaha YZF600.
It really didn't like operating in heavy traffic, but on the open road... WOW!


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jun 18, 2014)

1985 Kawasaki 900 Eliminator


----------



## RafaNoor91 (Jul 1, 2014)

1976 Kawasaki Z! (900). I was 16 when I bought it.



​


----------



## Yamasuki (Jul 8, 2014)

Was and still is:
Yamaha Fazer S2


----------

